# Look what I found



## ICUSleeping (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone know what this little guy is?


He was hiding under some solar panels


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 8, 2014)

OMG! I know what the little guy is.... ADORABLE!!

Sorry, I actually do not know what species it is.. but, squeeee!!!


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 8, 2014)

He is a cutie ....I'm gonna assume gopher tortoise which means I'm gonna have to release him  since I live on 6 acres of land surrounded by over 10neighbors with 6+ acres of land with millions of other gopher torts I'll make sure he's well taken care of before I release him in a safe spot


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would say they look to be Sulcata's but just baby's . But have a great tort day


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 8, 2014)

Little dark for a sulcata . Will help to know where you live . I'd say gopher tortoise also .


----------



## diamondbp (Apr 8, 2014)

I highly suspect baby golpher tortoise. What state was it found in? That will help narrow it down. It's definitely not a sulcata


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 8, 2014)

He is most definitely not a sulcata I have 2 of those, I am also the only sulcata owner in the neighborhood. I live in Florida and yes I know the laws ..I just wanted to make sure what he was before I released him..he's super cute im gonna name him (sunny with a chance ) but sunny for short


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 8, 2014)

How lucky and How cute. Wild gopher tortoise, if that what it is. in our area, we have gopher not gopher tortoises.


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 15, 2014)

Well he's not eating hasn't been since he was found. Iv been soaking him everyday in water and baby food And leaving food for him And he's not even trying to eat. I have him separated in his own area with everything he needs and he goes outside thinking the sun would help but he's not wanting to do anything but burry himself n sleep  I don't wanna release him he'll get eating in a heart beat and I don't want him to die ...any ideas


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 15, 2014)

Sunny


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 15, 2014)

.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 15, 2014)

Best Luck to you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2014)

I thought he looked like a redfooted tortoise. Do you have RF tortoises?


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 15, 2014)

Nope and I don't know of any neighbors that have them but then again I don't talk to my neighbors so its possible


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 15, 2014)

i agree with Yvonne it looks like a redfoot to me to almost exactly the same as mine but darker


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 15, 2014)

OK well then I need a little help determineing what he is :/ here's a picture of a baby red foot n baby yellow foot n then sunny ..no matter what he is  he won't eat and I want him to be healthy


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's a gopher tort baby


----------



## mikeh (Apr 15, 2014)

You have a gopher hatchling. Front legs and head give it away.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 15, 2014)

i would let another more experienced member tell you because to me the shell screams redfoot but the head and arms say something different as for the not eating thing try feeding certain colors like red and yellow or go out and get some weeds and flowers that he'd be eating if he were outside i'm going to keep my eye on this now because i'm most interested to see what others think he is


but after seeing that picture you just posted id say gopher now to is it illegal?


----------



## mikeh (Apr 15, 2014)

Its a Gopher. Front legs on gopher have that "showel" shape that is unique to gopher and desert tort. The scales on the legs are much finer too. 

There are no identifying scales on the head unlike those in red/yellow foot.


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 15, 2014)

So now that we know its a gopher  what should I do...should I buy stage 1-2or3 baby food and should I water it down..right now I soak him and he takes maybe a sip not a long drink at all then after 10min of just sitting their I put him in some baby food he sniffs it ..I haven't seen him try it he he did I couldn't see , iv been doing carrots & squash and then soak again and then I try n get him to eat. Iv put pieces of strawberry, banana , blue Berry's, rasberrys, roman lettuce, kale and mix spring mix. I make it his size tiny and no I didn't put it all in front of him at once. Before I leave for work I put a fruit and salad and when I come home at night its still their, so I repeat the process that I do in the morning the soaks then I try the food again and nothing...): idk what to do


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 15, 2014)

And he goes out side everyday but doesn't move just stays in 1 spot or trys to hide


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2014)

I wouldn't handle him or try to feed him. The more you mess with him the worse it is for releasing him. If the spot under the solar panels is a safe place, I'd put him right back out there and try to leave him alone.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd release it simplely because it is a illegal and you are messing with mother nature i know it sucks to think about something happening to that lil guy but that's the circle of life


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep yep you need to let him go . They will not eat and stress out . He is wild so he is not liking what you are doing . He will eat as soon as you put him back . He needs to grow and make more baby gophers .


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 15, 2014)

I think you are doing the right thing. Best wishes to him and you!!


----------



## whisper (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay. I've got to admit if it was me and with something that little, I'd keep him secluded, limit handling, and supply him with natural edibles from around the area with a fresh supply of water and daily mists. Just to make sure he's strong enough to make it on his own... You never know he could have had a close call with a predator, is totally stressed out and just needs time to feel safe again.


----------



## glaerey (Apr 16, 2014)

noticed that little nuchal scute, redfooted don't have that.


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay guys tortoises just seem to find me look what I woke up to this morning


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 16, 2014)

Can you help me figure out what this little guy is and what I should do with him me and my husband has decided to just go and stick sunny outside and now this little guy finds me ugh


----------



## cruzanster (Apr 16, 2014)

ICUSleeping said:


> Can you help me figure out what this little guy is and what I should do with him me and my husband has decided to just go and stick sunny outside and now this little guy finds me ugh


 Hi. If I am not mistaken, I think what you may have there is a florida box turtle. It's' adorable.


----------



## Saleama (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like an Ornate Box turtle. Def a box turtle. They have a huge range which seems to include your yard. Best to put him right back where you found him and if you are lucky, he will become a regular visitor to your yard for years to come.


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you .... Yes he's big and healthy so I'm just gonna release him... He got stuck in my dog cage outside walked in one end and couldnt get out the other


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2014)

That's not an ornata, but a bauri, or Florida box turtle. I've been involved with turtles and tortoises for over 35 years, and I've NEVER seen a turtle or tortoise walking down the road or outside a captive situation. You are so lucky!


----------



## ICUSleeping (Apr 16, 2014)

Im gonna assume it was ether late at night or early in the morning must of been trying to find a warm spot cause it was in the 50's. He's so cool I like the way he can tuck his entire body in his shell and be nothing but a big ol shell I love it... >.> I should release him right Yvonne? he's cool ^.^ and I'd keep him but -.- I guess the right thing would be to let him go


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, by all means...release him. I'm pretty sure Florida has strict rules against taking in wild turtles.


----------



## ascott (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there any sign of the egg sac still on the tort? Under a solar panel? How close to the solar panel? I mean, those things put off tremendous heat (enough to smoke a bird in mid flight)....I would let this little one rest in a quiet place for a couple of weeks....I would continue to offer water soaks (not too warm but not cold) also in a quiet place....I would offer heat in the form of either a black night heat lamp or a che and not a bright light.....and I would offer the soaks for at least 30 minutes...

I would also try to offer him some wet type yummy foods to assure inside is plumped up /hydrated....like cucumber, zucchini and also some roses, hibiscus or dandelion flowers (more the flowers than the greens).....and when you do the food offering doing it within sight of the tort...from my observations, these guys vision is better than their smell....

Please please please, be certain to not cross contaminate this little one if you are going to release him....I would use nothing that any other tort in your care has ever used and I would be sure to really scrub up before and and after you handle him and any items he comes in contact with....better safe than not....

He is adorable....have you mucked about in the same area to see if there are any others?


----------



## pishpash8 (May 2, 2014)

Definitely a sulcatta tortoise.


My tortoise only has one nostril... But at least he's different! ^_^


----------



## Tiff (May 13, 2014)

Any houses for sale in your neighborhood?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 2, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> How lucky and How cute. Wild gopher tortoise, if that what it is. in our area, we have gopher not gopher tortoises.


Those are cute too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 2, 2014)

pishpash8 said:


> Definitely a sulcatta tortoise.
> 
> 
> My tortoise only has one nostril... But at least he's different! ^_^


I don't think so. Unless someone just lost a beloved pet, that is a gopher tortoise.


----------

